# powder skirt proper way?



## kusanagi

I usually wrap the powder skirt of my ski jacket over my ski pants. But once I fall the powder skirt is pulled back and powder gets into my back. 

Should I tuck the powder skirt into my pants? but will this lead to the entering of snow into my pants?


----------



## john doe

This is exactly why jacket to pants connections come on most outer wear. On my Special Blend stuff it is 4 large snaps around the waist that keep the skirt in place. On my Burton stuff it is a zipper across the back.

What gear do you have?


----------



## budderbear

^ that only works if you have the same brand top and bottoms, otherwise I just tuck it into my pants because in deep powder snow mostly goes up my back not down my pants. The only time it goes in my pants is if I land upside down which is rare.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Sounds like you may need better gear. Most new snowboarding specific outterwear have a pants to jacket interface so no pow gets up there and you don't have to mess with it every few minutes. My volcom stuff zips together so I may as well be wearing a one piece snowsuit.


----------



## budderbear

LuckyRVA said:


> Sounds like you may need better gear. Most new snowboarding specific outterwear have a pants to jacket interface so no pow gets up there and you don't have to mess with it every few minutes. *My volcom stuff* zips together so I may as well be wearing a one piece snowsuit.


Probably because your tops and bottoms are both Volcom, otherwise you got lucky... I have $250 686 pants and a $300 Burton jacket that don't fit together.


----------



## sabatoa

budderbear said:


> Probably because your tops and bottoms are both Volcom, otherwise you got lucky... I have $250 686 pants and a $300 Burton jacket that don't fit together.


Yeah, that's why I buy matching gear. Sucks to be tied to a brand but at least they work together.


----------



## Whoracle

I have a Volcom Jacket that attached perfectly to my 686 pants (3 snaps: 2 side 1 back). Although, after a few hard crashes i ripped the snaps off the jacket lol. I just got lucky with them working together, i need to buy new gear but cant decide on what i want lol.


----------



## snowklinger

Volcom Ziptech FTW


----------



## john doe

budderbear said:


> Probably because your tops and bottoms are both Volcom, otherwise you got lucky... I have $250 686 pants and a $300 Burton jacket that don't fit together.


The skirt on my Burton jacket also has two snap loops to attach the skirt to the belt loops of any pants.


----------



## linvillegorge

When the snow is deep enough for it to matter I'm having way too much fun to care.


----------



## NWBoarder

linvillegorge said:


> When the snow is deep enough for it to matter I'm having way too much fun to care.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## cm4short

budderbear said:


> Probably because your tops and bottoms are both Volcom, otherwise you got lucky... I have $250 686 pants and a $300 Burton jacket that don't fit together.


I have $49 pants and a $59 jacket and occasionally have the same problem. I didn't know they had suits that snap together. I thought you needed a onezie for that...


----------



## Justin

If you go to a fabric or sewing store you can buy a kit that will make it easy to put snaps in. I do it all the time [insert seamstress joke here, harharhar]. Kit should cost about $5.


----------



## pdxrealtor

linvillegorge said:


> When the snow is deep enough for it to matter I'm having way too much fun to care.



+1 ... :thumbsup: :laugh:

I just bought a new mt. hardware shell and the sales guy was trying to sell me on a different jacket because the one I was looking at wasn't specifically for snowboarding, no skirt etc...

I had a coat with skirt all last year that I wore, never once used the skirt and never once thought about it. 

What bugged me the most was the bulk, weight and lack of flex for movement. So I bought the lightest jacket available, with flex zones.

Aren't skirts for girls??


----------



## ShredLife

pdxrealtor said:


> +1 ... :thumbsup: :laugh:
> 
> I just bought a new mt. hardware shell and the sales guy was trying to sell me on a different jacket because the one I was looking at wasn't specifically for snowboarding, no skirt etc...
> 
> I had a coat with skirt all last year that I wore, never once used the skirt and never once thought about it.
> 
> What bugged me the most was the bulk, weight and lack of flex for movement. So I bought the lightest jacket available, with flex zones.
> 
> Aren't skirts for girls??


oh yea - which one did you end up getting?

pow skirts that don't clip in to pants are usually good for about 1/2 of a good fall unless you wear your pants up around your bellybutton. last 3-4 years i've been wearing 1/4 bibs and don't even bother with the skirt. 

real men wear pow-kilts


----------



## pdxrealtor

ShredLife said:


> oh yea - which one did you end up getting?
> 
> 
> 
> real men wear pow-kilts


:laugh:

I got the Drystein - Mountain Hardwear | Men's Drystein II™ Jacket

I tried the snowtastic on but it felt too much like a coat and like I said I don't use any of the features anyways.


----------



## ShredLife

sweet! you will be dry for the next 4-6 years of whatever the PNW can spit at you 


its 3/4 of an pound lighter than the snowtastic - that shit matters, especially when you're hiking with it... i bet it seems super thin/light but don't worry, its gonna kill it for you.


----------



## pdxrealtor

ShredLife said:


> sweet! you will be dry for the next 4-6 years of whatever the PNW can spit at you
> 
> 
> its 3/4 of an pound lighter than the snowtastic - that shit matters, especially when you're hiking with it... i bet it seems super thin/light but don't worry, its gonna kill it for you.


For sure..... 

I could totally feel the weight difference between the two. I even convinced my buddy, who got the snowtastic, to try on the drystein based on how much lighter it was. 

Between the weight, and the flex zones, and the tech I'm stoked. 

I also got the monkey coat. I have a feeling it'll be thin moisture wicking base layer, monkey coat, shell all winter. 

Anything will beat the insulated North Face I wore all last year. It was a good coat don't get me wrong. It was just heavy and tight.


----------



## ShredLife

i predict the monkeyfur will be too warm for all but the coldest (low teens for us) days, unless you just run really cold - but a real nice piece for life in general in the PNW. 

i have found the patagonia R1 (no hood) fleece to be the most versatile insulating layer BY FAR over anything else, and i have owned/tried a shitload of gear. YMMV


----------



## pdxrealtor

ShredLife said:


> i predict the monkeyfur will be too warm for all but the coldest (low teens for us) days, unless you just run really cold - but a real nice piece for life in general in the PNW.
> 
> i have found the patagonia R1 (no hood) fleece to be the most versatile insulating layer BY FAR over anything else, and i have owned/tried a shitload of gear. YMMV


Well I always wore a thin base, and north face jacket fleece, then insulated North Face shell on mid 20's up. 

Any heavy wind or lower temps and I'd throw on a half zip fleece between base and North Face jacket fleece. 


I'm not the type that's going to take a trip to the car and fine tune my layers unless I have to. I always ran on the warm side, which I prefer.


----------



## ShredLife

:dunno: maybe i run hot


----------



## Whoracle

My body temp runs stupidly warm, so all last year i just wore underarmor type base layer with my volcom shell and had all the vents open on anything but the coldest days. I always snapped up my powder skirt, but even with it snapped a hard fall would just unsnap (or rip them off) and pull up. I soon stopped caring about a powder skirt, the only thing it really did was stop the snow that got in through the front/vents from falling down and out the back...


----------



## timmytard

linvillegorge said:


> When the snow is deep enough for it to matter I'm having way too much fun to care.


Exactly!!!:thumbsup:

TT


----------

